# Demolition waivers



## Inspector 102 (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a home that burned due to a meth lab, was vacant for 4 months due to not being able to find the owner and last night just got raided again for another meth lab. I have served notice to repair or remove the structure ( which is burned bad enough it won't get fixed) but under state law I am limited on the time I can force. Has anyone ever gotten a waiver from the owner to raze the building and place a lien on the property without having to go through all the hoops of administrative hearings? Would anyone share the documents they used for review? Our attorney is not the quickest and I am looking for way to expedite. Thanks.


----------



## rshuey (Jun 20, 2011)

Do you have a PM code adopted?


----------



## cda (Jun 20, 2011)

Fire department should have demoed to assure to extension of fire


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 20, 2011)

Most AHJ's are not in the demolition business and therefore having an owner sign a waiver agreeing to let us tear down his property and then lien it for the cost would be a foreign concept. Just follow the time frames under state law. The AHJ could have the property fenced to secure the building in the mean time.

Back in the early 90 we had the RTC deed us (county) the property we where condeming and had ordered demolished. In todays economy some financial institutions might consider the same.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Jun 20, 2011)

I actually found a pretty good form from a city in Oklahoma. Sent it to legal counsel for review. As building official, I am limited without a property maintenance ordinance, and as Asst. Fire Chief, I agree with Urban Renewal methods by the fire department in some cases. This one started as a quick knock down, but when the owner allowed a crew to work on the house the entire second floor porch and garage underneath collapsed due to their stupidity. Got that call on Memorial Day with an irate neighbor screaming at me. I will stay the course with my unsafe/substandard provisions and let legal counsel (invertabrate) decide on a waiver approach for demolition.


----------

